# Tarpon Report/Sighting 8-1-2011



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Well guys I saw more tarpon than I have ever seen since being on the Texas coast, and I wasn't even going after them. Pulled up to a rig about 18 miles offshore and started free diving trying to find some Grey snapper to spear. Well to my surprise I found anywhere from 200-300 tarpon under this rig. Anywhere from 20 pounds prolly up to around 80 pounds. This was awesome I tried to get my under water cam going but couldn't get it Rollin. Didn't even try to catch them. They were very curious and one even let me touch it as it swam by. Pretty awesome. Do we have the number of tarpon in Texas under estimated????

On another note please dont ask where this was. I wont say. 


Any ideas if this is going on in other places along the coast???? Seeing this really made me :dance:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tarpon*



Konan said:


> Well guys I saw more tarpon than I have ever seen since being on the Texas coast, and I wasn't even going after them. Pulled up to a rig about 18 miles offshore and started free diving trying to find some Grey snapper to spear. Well to my surprise I found anywhere from 200-300 tarpon under this rig. Anywhere from 20 pounds prolly up to around 80 pounds. This was awesome I tried to get my under water cam going but couldn't get it Rollin. Didn't even try to catch them. They were very curious and one even let me touch it as it swam by. Pretty awesome. Do we have the number of tarpon in Texas under estimated????
> 
> On another note please dont ask where this was. I wont say.
> 
> Any ideas if this is going on in other places along the coast???? Seeing this really made me :dance:


Never really heard an estimated number of Tarpon in Texas but I can tell you that those 200-300 fish is a small school. Gater


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

With all due respect, I think more than under-estimated, it is unawareness. Our tarpon fishery is and has always been world class. When fishing them it is not uncommon to be in acres of them streched down the beach numbering from dozens to several hundred. However not many people pursue them giving the number of people fishing the Texas coast. Most people either fish the bays or run offshore as you did yesterday. Texas Tarpon are "typically" neither in the bays nor offshore but perfer running the beach front in approximately 20 to 45 feet of water, these waters are usually void of fishermen. Tarpon can be difficult for a experienced fisherman to catch much less a novice. And I think that is why most people do not realize the incredible tarpon fishery we have. Thanks for the report it is interesting.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I have seen schools before while fishing for them but nothing to this number. Caught many Texas tarpon but never thought that schools like this one would be in such a confined area. Pretty cool.


----------

